# Another newbie question



## Rebecca (Apr 6, 2006)

I totally get the tank size thing.........I want to start with that.
I have a gorgeous calico oranda, and a black moor in a 29 gallon tank. 
I would love to get another oranda and moor, so they can have a similar partner, and upgrade to a 55 gallon in a year or 2.
Is this feasable? Will 4 fancies be okay for a couple years with 25% weekly water changes?
Also, do you guys feed your fish 1 or 2 times a day?
I give my guys sinking granules and flakes that I presoak. 
Where do I get the floating plants that gf like? At the pet store?
Oh god, this is a series of questions. 
Sorry I'm a nervous new fishy mom, and want to give my guys the best life possible.
Any suggestions on really quality food would be appreciated as well.
My guys love the orange suggested in this column, and peas.


----------



## Niki2105 (Apr 12, 2005)

I think its great that you done your reseach and know what size tank that Goldfish need. Your fish are lucky to have fallen into such good hands. You could get away with 4 goldfish in the 29, as long as water changes are kept up. I had 9 fancys in a 15 gallon for about 8 months, and didnt lose one. I added them at different times and they were all small. I just made sure I kept up on the water changes and was doing big ones at least 2 time a week, then i got a 60 gallon tank for Christmas, now we are all happier. Its still overstocked but I just make sure i keep up on the water changes. You dont really have to get them partners of the same breed if you dont want to because they will become friendly with others. Just be sure to get Fancys cause Commons and Fancys really shouldnt be mixed. I usually feed my fish once a day, usually in the morning when i get up, sometimes ill give them a treat in the evening. I dont know where to get floating plants all the ones in my tanks are fake, so i cant help you there. For food I mostly use Wardley that is one of the better brands i can get in the stores around me. Im not sure what my pellets are but I have to get new sinking ones anyway because i have been having a few floaters recently with the floating pellets. Another brand that I read people use is Pro-Gold. My Goldies love Oranges too.
Niki


----------



## Rebecca (Apr 6, 2006)

*Thanks, Niki*

I'm really wanting to do what's best for my fish, because I've seen so many kids with grubby hands, at the fair, shaking their free goldfish in a bag, not having a clue what to do with them. These fish have so much character in their faces, and deserve as much as any tropical, IMO.
I'll wait a little while, and get another moor, and oranda, temporarily, and then look into a 55 gallon.
I appreciate your reply.


----------



## Niki2105 (Apr 12, 2005)

Your welcome... I will just let you know now that you probally wont stop wanting more. LOL.. Fish keeping is very addictive. Im up to 3 tanks and want another 2 lol my 60 i have is full of goldfish and so i want another 60 for some tropicals, i was at the petstore one day and fell in love with Parrot fish. I also got some Apple snails that need there own home so now i am looking for a 30 gallon for them... Oh and then there is salt water tanks if i had the money i would have one of them in a flash, the fish are so bright and colorfulll... lol plus i have hamsters .. lol my dad probally cant wait till i move out... LOL ..

Niki


----------

